# Shrimp leaving tank?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Frig.... just found my adult CRS A grade and CRS dried up when I got home. >.<;; Can CRS and RCS jump out of the tank if open top or climb out?


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

ye I've heard of this happening.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw, that sucks 



AquaNekoMobile said:


> Frig.... just found my adult CRS A grade and CRS dried up when I got home. >.<;; Can CRS and RCS jump out of the tank if open top or climb out?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had cherrys and amanos jump out but never crs. Closest I've seen is a crs climbing up a strand of algae, fighting the current from the outflow of an hob, trying to get into the filter.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Uh oh... I better keep the water lower on my open top crs tank...


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Frig.... just found my adult CRS A grade and CRS dried up when I got home. >.<;; Can CRS and RCS jump out of the tank if open top or climb out?


Yes - they have know to the the walk of death -

best to keep the water level a bit lower and make sure plants do not reach the rim of the tank.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yup they do always climb specially if you have hob filters.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would check your temp to just to make sure once my heater broke and the shrimp started all jumping out at first I couldnt figure what was happening thankfully they were just ghost shrimp.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Sure they can. It often happens with amano shrimps. It also happens with other big strong shrimp and usually males. 
And it happens often if you keep shrimps and fish together or your water parameters are not good for them or there is nothing to eat on the bottom or on the plants.


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*dried shrimp*

I've had many cherry's jump out or climbed out. Once I found an amano shrimp clear across the basement. 20 ft from the tank!! they get pretty far before they dry up


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a better story.

Once in a morning my wife found a big amano shrimp female near our bed. That shrimp jumped out of a tank and walked/crawled at least *12 meters* from our dinning room through other rooms to our bedroom. 
And the best part is that the shrimp was alive. I got her and put back in the tank where she was fine later


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have a better story.
> 
> Once in a morning my wife found a big amano shrimps female near our bed. That shrimp jumped out of a tank and walked/crawled at least *12 meters* from our dinning room through other rooms to our bedroom.
> And the best part is that the shrimp was alive. I got her and put back in the tank where she was fine later


Wow, that is a great story igor

I also found a few dried up RCS in the past 3 years but no CRS yet.


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*that trumps my story*

that's definitely a better story then mine, its better then finding a dried up one. They look just like the ones we use in our soups.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

zenkeri said:


> that's definitely a better story then mine, its better then finding a dried up one. They look just like the ones we use in our soups.


That's right. 
Unfortunately, it was only one I found alive, all the others were dead or just disappeared.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Wow, that is a great story igor
> 
> I also found a few dried up RCS in the past 3 years but no CRS yet.


I had all kind of shrimps left this small tank  Look at its edges.
Now I keep cherry and no fish there, there is no jumpers anymore


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

novice said:


> Yes - they have know to the the walk of death -
> 
> best to keep the water level a bit lower and make sure plants do not reach the rim of the tank.


I just lowered it to 1" below the top of the tank. This is in my DIY 'sweetie' tank.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> I would check your temp to just to make sure once my heater broke and the shrimp started all jumping out at first I couldnt figure what was happening thankfully they were just ghost shrimp.


The temp is a stable 21C. I've set my Hydor Theo to the lowest setting and checked the thermometer for actual water temp reading so I know it's not overheating in the tank.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Sure they can. It often happens with amano shrimps. It also happens with other big strong shrimp and usually males.
> And it happens often if you keep shrimps and fish together or your water parameters are not good for them or there is nothing to eat on the bottom or on the plants.


I've heard a lot about amanos being escape artists.  The tank is filled with 75% java moss and I drop 1-3 tiny granular food bits every few days for the shrimp to nom nom on. I do about 10-20% water change 1-2 times a week. If 2 times a week it is 10% then on the weekends another 10%.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I had all kind of shrimps left this small tank  Look at its edges.
> Now I keep cherry and no fish there, there is no jumpers anymore


Yah my sweetie tank is just a shrimp house with some snails as well. Tiny 2-3mm snails.


----------

